# New guy.



## garmar (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

I'm Gary from Missouri. I'm a self-employed cabinetmaker in the high-end custom cabinet field. 

Some of you may know me as garmar69 over at wf.org. So hi guys if you already know me! 

I love to review stories and I tend to be quite blunt, but in a constructive, user friendly way. So, please don't be offended if I seem to find every crack and peer an inquisitive eye into them. It just means I like ya.  :smile:

That's enough about me. Hope to get to know ya'll soon. (<=he just said ya'll)

gar.


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome, though it sounds like you've been around quite a bit longer than I.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello to you, Gary, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## Foxee (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary! 

Glad to see you wandered over here. I know that many will appreciate your critiques of their work as critiques are usually in short supply. Also, you might want to check out the new LM Challenge going on now.

Welcome,

~Foxee


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi ya Gary and welcome to the dot com side!  Glad to have ya.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome. Looking forward to hearing what you have to say. So have at it.


----------



## garmar (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Appreciate it.

Foxee. I'll go check that out, thanks.


----------



## Sam (Jan 24, 2009)

Gary, how's tricks, mate? It's a bit different from Wf.org, isn't it? Just as good, though. Welcome aboard. 

Daed.


----------



## garmar (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup. It's different, but in a good way.

Nice to be running into old friends, Daed! See ya around.

gar


----------



## Shinn (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello there and welcome :razz:


----------



## Ungood (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Red_Venus (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Garmar! Welcome to the site. Hope you find the forum up to snuff, cause you scare when you say you're blunt! JK! If you want to give your proof-reading skills some exercise, feel free to critique my stiff at:
http://www.writingforums.com/writers-workshop/105006-goth-novel-yet-untitled.html

Feel free to rip it apart! I always like to hear the "fresh blood's" input! 

Welcome to the site and much love;

venus


----------



## garmar (Jan 24, 2009)

Red_Venus said:


> Hey Garmar! Welcome to the site. Hope you find the forum up to snuff, cause you scare when you say you're blunt! JK! If you want to give your proof-reading skills some exercise, feel free to critique my stiff at:
> http://www.writingforums.com/writers-workshop/105006-goth-novel-yet-untitled.html
> 
> *Feel free to rip it apart! *I always like to hear the "fresh blood's" input!
> ...



Be careful what you wish for! JK. I'll take a look at it for sure. I try to be as constructive as possible. I've been criticized pretty rigorously before for not being nice enough.:-({|=

Been thinking about writing a disclaimer at the beginning of my reviews. Not really... sounds nice though. :lol:

Thanks guys!

gar


----------



## valeca (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome, garmar.  Glad to have you!


----------



## SparkyLT (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha. Welcome, Garmar. I love rip-it-apart critiques, myself - rip away if you read anything  of mine :-D


----------



## Tatiiii (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Garmar!
It's great to have you joining us!


----------



## BlatantAssassin (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

